# New Reviews



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just thought I'd let everybody know that the April cookbook reviews are now all posted. This month's offerings include:

_One Pot Italian
The Conscious Chef
Pioneer Woman Cooks
One Pot French

_And, as a special bonus, the first review in our series examining the entire CIA At-Home group. This month we've reviewed _Cooking At Home.

_I hope you find them useful. Just as important, with the new Huddler platform, you can add your own comments about the books to supplement, expand on, or even disagree with the reviewer's analysis.


----------

